# GPS recommendations



## Pickens Dawg (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anybody have any handheld GPS recommendations for hunting purposes? I am going to need to download topo maps to it and will be using primarily in North Ga mounains.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 3, 2010)

We have the Dakota 20 yes you need to get the maps   no comment right now on it


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 5, 2010)

Start with a cheaper one, like a Garmin Etrex, $100 - $200 depending on the data bundle.  Handhelds are only accurate to 30 or 90 feet depending on many variables.  See if you like it before you spend $500 - to $1500 on a better device.  The better ones give you a bigger screen with color, better interface and better data bundles, but not much nore accuracy until you get into the big$$$.

If you get one, Google "Minnesota DNR Garmin" to download a handy application to load and download waypoints and tracks to your PC.


----------



## revrandyf (Nov 6, 2010)

Garmin 60CSX


----------



## trial&error (Nov 6, 2010)

I can tell you I just bought the garmin oregon 450 then downloaded the 1:24k seusa topo map from gpsfiledepot.  And spent a couple hours trying to upload them.  My problem was the mapsource application required to load the maps thats where garmin has me by the short hair.  I finally ordered the cheapest garmin topo maps I could find so I can get a copy of mapsource application.  If this works it will still be cheaper than buying the preloaded topo map models.


----------



## trial&error (Nov 9, 2010)

new topo 100k arrived about 30 mins to load maps through usb now I have 1:24k maps for all the southeast loaded.  Now just gotta go find that file that shows wma boundaries and load it.  No more worries if I'm on the wma and what terrain lies just out of view.


----------



## Barroll (Nov 14, 2010)

go ahead and spend the money now and get a garmin gpsmap series gps.  you wont regret it


----------

